# Transfering OH to a 'regular' box



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks like a typical adventure in beekeeping! I winced as I watched you take your OH down. There must have been quite a few obscenities when the bee got your nose. I was surprised to see the freestyle combs. I normally use foundationless frames, but have always run foundation or Permacomb in my OH to keep them from building on the glass.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 31, 2018)

SG12 said:


> That looks like a typical adventure in beekeeping! I winced as I watched you take your OH down. There must have been quite a few obscenities when the bee got your nose. I was surprised to see the freestyle combs. I normally use foundationless frames, but have always run foundation or Permacomb in my OH to keep them from building on the glass.


I don't often panic, but when there's a bee in my suit I make the exception because it's hard to know how many are inside the veil and it becomes difficult to know if those bees buzzing around you are inside or outside.

Because we had so many bees in the hive I took out 2 frames and put them into another hive. I replaced those with a top bar type of a frame. That is, I had a regular langstroth top of a frame and I hot glued a 1" piece of plastic foundation into the groove. I learned a lot from this little experiment and will no doubt make changes next year.


----------



## John_M (Aug 13, 2019)

A little smoke might have been a hell of an idea. 

I rarely get stung by a bee in my veil, after about 5 find their way in I step away and shake them out of the veil. The guards are normally bumping the veil not crawling up inside of it.


----------

